# steel powder and blue dot



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

just accidentally mixed steel with blue dot didn't realise it until I shot them over my chrony lost 60fps second but every thing else went ok. Any one know if this is a problem


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I personally would dump it and dis-assemble the loaded shells.

Hard to tell just from the velocity what is going on with the pressure.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

your crazy for shooting that load dispose of it unless you dont value your life, others around you and your gun.


----------

